
The Winter Getaway That Turned the Software World Upside Down - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/12/agile-manifesto-a-history/547715/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Master+Feed%29&amp;single_page=true
======
zwieback
_Ken Schwaber—the cofounder of Scrum and founder of Scrum.org—says Waterfall
'literally ruined our profession. It made it so people were viewed as
resources rather than valuable participants.'_

That's how I feel about Scrum now.

